# reptile park broken into. herps stolen



## dangles (Jul 15, 2013)

Police appeal after reptiles stolen - Somersby

Monday, 15 July 2013 07:17:36 AMPolice are appealing after 24 reptiles were allegedly stolen from Somersby last night.About 11pm (Sunday 14 July 2013), police from Brisbane Water Local Area Command were called to a reptile park on Pacific Highway, Somersby, following reports of a break and enter.Police commenced an investigation.Officers were told approximately 23 various reptiles were allegedly stolen from the park including dragons, lizards and an alligator.There are concerns for the reptiles as some are sensitive and require high maintenance, and without proper care there is a significant risk of them not surviving.Police are appealing to any witnesses to the incident, or anyone who may have any information about the reptiles to contact police.Anyone with information about this incident should call Crime Stoppers on 1800 333 000 or use the Crime Stoppers online reporting page:*https://www1.police.nsw.gov.au/. Information you provide will be treated in the strictest of confidence. We remind people they should not report crime information via our Facebook and Twitter pages.


----------



## BeZaKa (Jul 15, 2013)

Despicable act. But as we all know those kind of people are out there. On a side note and this isn't a go at you dangles, because I hear it daily on the news but......the word "Allegedly" they were either stolen or they weren't. The person was either shot or they weren't the bank was either robbed or it wasn't. If it was allegedly than the media shouldn't report on it until it can be substantiated. Man that word rubs me the wrong way:evil:. Wow that was early in the week for a rant


----------



## dangles (Jul 15, 2013)

Until its heard and convicted in court its all alleged. But I agree with you


----------



## BeZaKa (Jul 15, 2013)

dangles said:


> Until its heard and convicted in court its all alleged. But I agree with you


I know the logic behind it, I tell myself this is the logic behind it, unfortunately it still rubs me the wrong way. It may have something to do with the little voices in my head trying to cause trouble :lol:


----------



## andynic07 (Jul 15, 2013)

I know that it isn't the case but what if the owner had the reptiles hidden away somewhere and it was an insurance hoax. The statement "allegedly stollen" would ring pretty true.


----------



## Ramy (Jul 15, 2013)

Police are obliged to use the word alleged for any crime that hasn't been tried. It's part of our policy on "Innocent until Proven Guilty".
Also, as far as we know the crime could also have been vandalism or theft of other things. Which means the reptiles may simply have been released. I know that's unlikely, since if they'd been released we'd expect one or two to have been recovered nearby... But still... We don't know all the facts, we only know what the news tells us, which is why most of what we know, we know "allegedly".


----------



## BeZaKa (Jul 15, 2013)

Ramy said:


> Police are obliged to use the word alleged for any crime that hasn't been tried. It's part of our policy on "Innocent until Proven Guilty".
> Also, as far as we know the crime could also have been vandalism or theft of other things. Which means the reptiles may simply have been released. I know that's unlikely, since if they'd been released we'd expect one or two to have been recovered nearby... But still... We don't know all the facts, we only know what the news tells us, which is why most of what we know, we know "allegedly".





andynic07 said:


> I know that it isn't the case but what if the owner had the reptiles hidden away somewhere and it was an insurance hoax. The statement "allegedly stollen" would ring pretty true.



The voices in my head are argumentative this morning. I also realise that the word "alleged" is being explained here and I appreciate the feedback and sentiment. The direct context that the word is used in, is what bothers me, I have seen tv reports of a man allegedly shot, I can see he was shot yet it is still allegedly, no allegedly about it if I can see the gun shot wound.... this is why I am ranting this morning (and its Monday and im at work grrrr). All light hearted fun guys, ive had a loss in the family this weekend and feeling particularly jaded with the world. Im not taking anything to heart here


----------



## Grogshla (Jul 15, 2013)

I just hope that the reptiles are ok. Sad news.


----------



## Rushie (Jul 15, 2013)

A sad story. And one that is getting more common unfortunately. I also hope the reptiles are ok and hope these [email protected]#& are found and convicted. We can only hope they open there mouths and big note to the wrong person...


----------



## Varanoidea (Jul 15, 2013)

Installing security cameras would probably be a good idea.


----------



## RedFox (Jul 15, 2013)

ShinkirouYui said:


> Installing security cameras would probably be a good idea.



Since it was a reptile park I think we can safely assume there were cameras. Well I haven't being to one that doesn't anyhow.


----------



## Varanoidea (Jul 15, 2013)

RedFox said:


> Since it was a reptile park I think we can safely assume there were cameras. Well I haven't being to one that doesn't anyhow.



I hope you are right, fingers crossed they can catch the scum who did this.


----------



## cagey (Jul 15, 2013)

How does someone streal a 5m crocodile and where do you put it once stolen (Had better check under the cover of my backyard pool)?

Have just re-checked news articles and the 5m croc was not taken.


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Jul 15, 2013)

Its terrible, really hope they find the herps soon and they come back in good health.
I was only there on Wednesday, love the reptile park. 
Don't get why people have to steal things though. Especially living things.


----------



## BeZaKa (Jul 15, 2013)

Venomous_RBB said:


> Don't get why people have to steal things though. Especially living things.



Being immoral and lacking a conscious is a pretty good starting point.


----------



## snakeprincess (Jul 15, 2013)

Some people in this world are disgusting!! If they want to own certain animals they should work for the money and buy them like the rest of us. Instead they go out and take from other people and stress out poor creatures in the process!


----------



## Variety (Jul 15, 2013)

Any updated on news on this one ?


----------



## hnn17 (Jul 15, 2013)

the main reason why people steal things; is that people will buy stolen goods.

just saw it on the news, australian reptile park


----------



## Striker (Jul 15, 2013)

.


----------



## Sel (Jul 15, 2013)

Very Very sad 
If anyone knows anything PLEASE phone Crimestoppers or Police!


----------



## Rogue5861 (Jul 15, 2013)

cagey said:


> How does someone streal a 5m crocodile and where do you put it once stolen (Had better check under the cover of my backyard pool)?
> 
> Have just re-checked news articles and the 5m croc was not taken.



I would of thought they had him in the back of a Nissan X-Trail (remember this add?).


Rick


----------



## Pizzalover (Jul 15, 2013)

scumbags hope you get whats coming


----------



## dragonlover1 (Jul 15, 2013)

Venomous_RBB said:


> Its terrible, really hope they find the herps soon and they come back in good health.
> I was only there on Wednesday, love the reptile park.
> Don't get why people have to steal things though. Especially living things.



because most of the reps were exotics they will bring BIG $ on the black market


----------



## Tobe404 (Jul 15, 2013)

In the very brief news report that aired tonight about this, they estimated the value of all the herps to be less than $10,000.
Which to the ARP (or at least the person speaking on their behalf) didn't seem to be all that much. But I suppose if you found the right buyer...
Not trying to start anything here. Was just rather amazed at how calm they seemed about the incident.

I really do hope the people who commited this crime are brought to justice. It should never be about the value of something to begin with.


----------



## dangles (Jul 15, 2013)

Sel said:


> Very Very sad
> If anyone knows anything PLEASE phone Crimestoppers or Police!



sel any idea on what were taken ie mainly exotics or natives?


----------

